# past post



## fl kfv (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi on 11-29 their was a post about a 650 popping over half throttle what was the out come any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Haven't seen the post, but it sounds like it was running lean or carbs needed cleaning


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here it is
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2863&highlight=popping

page 3 is what u are after


----------

